# die holder



## dogrunner (Aug 5, 2015)

any suggestions on tail stock die holder. looking into kitless pens thanks


----------



## Katya (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm curious about this too!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 5, 2015)

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=

I saw a tool like this used at an MPG demo earlier this year. Not sure if its the same thing but I've been looking to get something like it myself.


----------



## dogrunner (Aug 5, 2015)

JohnU said:


> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=
> 
> I saw a tool like this used at an MPG demo earlier this year. Not sure if its the same thing but I've been looking to get something like it myself.


 that the one I was looking at


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 5, 2015)

JohnU said:


> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=
> 
> I saw a tool like this used at an MPG demo earlier this year. Not sure if its the same thing but I've been looking to get something like it myself.


I have that one, excellent piece of tooling.


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 5, 2015)

+1 for the LMS die holder. While you're at it get a tap guide it is an excellent tool and made in the US. 
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3104&category=


----------



## thewishman (Aug 6, 2015)

It is very nice and the tap holder is well worth the price. After you fight with a jacobs chuck in the tailstock pulling out of the morse taper a couple of times, you'll wish you had the tap guide and had combined shipping while you had the chance.


----------

